# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [ubuntu] Changing screen-resolution in Terminal?

## mathiasdk

Hi

I'm new to Linux and I accidently messed the screen-resolution up, so now I cant change it back because the screen is not "large" enough to display "apply". Pretty silly  :Smile: 

Is the any way in the Terminal to change the resolution from 640x480 back to 1024x768?

Thanks and happy easter!

Mathias

----------


## jojo1224

> Hi
> 
> I'm new to Linux and I accidently messed the screen-resolution up, so now I cant change it back because the screen is not "large" enough to display "apply". Pretty silly 
> 
> Is the any way in the Terminal to change the resolution from 640x480 back to 1024x768?
> 
> Thanks and happy easter!
> 
> Mathias


I have had that happen on my netbook with xfce, the xfce font window is to big for the screen so I have to use tab to get to apply (which i cant even see). You don't need to use terminal for this. If you can make it into System>Preferences>Screen Resolution click on the Resolution drop down box and change it back to 1024x768 then hit tab 6 times and hit enter once and It should be changed back to 1024x768.

----------


## sisco311

> Hi
> 
> I'm new to Linux and I accidently messed the screen-resolution up, so now I cant change it back because the screen is not "large" enough to display "apply". Pretty silly 
> 
> Is the any way in the Terminal to change the resolution from 640x480 back to 1024x768?
> 
> Thanks and happy easter!
> 
> Mathias


Hold down the Alt key, then Left Click on the window, hold down the mouse button and drag the window.  :Wink: 

or:


```
xrandr -s 1024x768
```

----------


## mathiasdk

It works!

Thanks to both of you  :Smile: 

Mathias

----------


## drummerchrissk

I would also like to thank the both of you for your quick replys. I just had to go and mess around with my settings and ended up with a screen resolution that couldn't reveal my entire window to me. But after a little searching on good ol' Ubuntu Forums, I found my answer. Thanks!

----------


## jmszr

sisco311,
          Thanks, I was playing Alien Arena and when I closed it the resolution was all screwy. This 

```
xrandr -s 1024x768
```

 fixed it. 
My lettering is small but I'll figure it out or live with it. Thanks again.

----------


## jonathanroz

Exact same thing happened to me.  Thanks guys I didnt think of Tab  :Smile:

----------

